# [SOLVED] BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, im having some problems with my dell studio 1555. Basically it has been running very slow and programs / games that i used to be able to run 3 months ago are no longer running properly.

What i wanted to do is resintall windows but i have lost my reinstallation cd, initially i thought it was a hardware issue so i replaced my ram as adviced by dell. It did not fix the issue fully. Is there another way to reinstall windows 7 without the disk, or can i get a new one sent to me?

Any help on this issue would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop*

Im trying to follow the instructions on:

Reinstall Windows 7 from Recovery Partition on a Dell Studio 1555 laptop - Super User

But when i try to open imagex it only flashes cmd with some writting in it and then closes... any suggestions?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop*



owain said:


> Im trying to follow the instructions on:
> 
> Reinstall Windows 7 from Recovery Partition on a Dell Studio 1555 laptop - Super User
> 
> But when i try to open imagex it only flashes cmd with some writting in it and then closes... any suggestions?


Those instructions apply to someone who has "repartitioned" the laptop drive meaning that they cannot run the recovery normally.

You should be able to press F8 (check your manual, it could be another key) on boot to start the recovery/reinstallation process.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop*

Thankyou for the response, I followed your instructions and the options i got were:

- Repair your pc
- System restore from restore point
- Restore from image file
- Command prompt
- Diagnostics tool

Im assuming you were refering to the restore from image file, unfortunately i do not have an image file to use. Is there any available on the internet or is there some other way to do it? I called dell asking for a new reinstallation disk (which i lost when moving house) and they said i cannot get a new one because i purchased my laptop from the UK and would need to get one sent over from the UK if they had that service available.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop*

Do you know if the Studio 1555 was sold where you are now?

If so, then you should be able to use the reinstallation disk for the local version to reinstall yours. The difficult part will be dealing with Dell given your computer was purchased in a different country. I do suggest that you try again, even if you have to work your way up the call center ladder to get someone who will make it happen.

An alternative would be to buy and install a new copy of Windows. It would work perfectly fine, you just have to install the Dell drivers manually. The downside is that it costs you more than getting new discs from Dell.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop*

Thankyou for your help i will call Dell UK back when they are open, if that doesnt work i will buy a new version of windows 7.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, Dell studio 1555 slow laptop*



owain said:


> Thankyou for your help i will call Dell UK back when they are open, if that doesnt work i will buy a new version of windows 7.


Call your local Dell helpline not the UK one. Say what model you have, avoid mentioning that you bought it overseas if possible, and see if they are willing to send out the reinstallation discs.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

You cant avoid them knowing where you bought it from because when you call up it has an automated message asking you to input your 9 - 11 digit service code, which when i type mine in it says it is not in their database asks me to key it in again and then sends me to someone and he / she then asks for the service code which he then somehow knows that i purchased it from UK.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You must have friends/family in the UK still? Get it sent to them, they can forward it to you via physical or electronic means.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha, yes i cant believe i didnt think of that, again thankyou so much for your help much appreciated.


----------

